# Guide bushing set for Bosch 1617



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

In my search for a guide bushing set for my Bosch 1617EVSPK I have found that I need to order from the internet cause the stores have a crappy stock situation. I was going to get the PC adapter which will let me use brass, screw type bushings.

I was at Home Depot tonight and I see that they have a Ridgid set, model RBK1032, which has the brass bushings, 2 base plates, a centering bit and a countersink bit which lets you drill perfect holes to fit the enclosed bases to any router you want.

This sounds like the best deal for matching non-Bosch bushings to whatever, including Bosch.

I forget the price but I think it was $29 or $39. I can't look it up on line cause there are none available in a search and HD website doesn't list it. Gee, I wonder why people don't buy more of their products...duh.

Anyway, has anyone here purchased that set? Please give me a review.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have not But
You can pickup the MilesCraft base plate from many outlets and use all the PC brass guides..quick and easy..for about 20,oo bucks.

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ENu6iprXy8

http://www.milescraft.com/allproducts.html


========


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I saw that set at Lowes. But then you still need to buy the brass bushings. I think the Ridgid set is a real good value unless I don't know what I'm talking about, which has happened a couple of times:sarcastic:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This set comes with the 1" that's not the norm 
Plus with turnlock out you can use the 1 1/2" diam.bits not the norm for most plates that will take on the PC guides.

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

=========


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

The milescraft are all plastic parts aren't they? I don't like that. If I am going to buy the Milescraft mostly for the adapter I would have to just go for the Bosch adapter which I would have to order on line. Gee I hate ordering a toy and having to wait for it. The must be a place around locally that carries it. I'll look some more.
Are those HF bushings one of the HF items that can be recommended?


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I just found this thread concerning the HD bushing set. I guess I will be getting the HF set.
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...gid-universal-pc-style-brass-bushing-set.html


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

For my bosch, i went to the local woodcraft store. They sell a universal base plate that I was able to get to fit on my plunge base. This allows me to use the PC style guides bushings.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Metal (brass) nose
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement


Universal Router Template Guide Kit with free shipping
Router accessories 2


If you want to use your Bosch with out the MilesCraft plate
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


You can rework the brass adapter to take on the (1 1/2") Big brass guides very easy with a Forestner drill bits.. 
That's a real plus for the adapter way..
====
==========



sofasurfer said:


> The milescraft are all plastic parts aren't they? I don't like that. If I am going to buy the Milescraft mostly for the adapter I would have to just go for the Bosch adapter which I would have to order on line. Gee I hate ordering a toy and having to wait for it. The must be a place around locally that carries it. I'll look some more.
> Are those HF bushings one of the HF items that can be recommended?


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

In post #6, above, I forgot to include the link. I have now included it, but here it is again...
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...gid-universal-pc-style-brass-bushing-set.html
For some reason info on this set is nowhere else to be found on the web.


----------

